# Creepy blue lighting! Any suggestions?



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey all,

Im looking for some ideas for some true creepy low lighting for out side haunt in a huge cemetery scene we are working on. I know traditional blue 100 watt flood lights are what alot of people use, but I need something with more of a glow rather then total illumination.

Any and all help much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hoist them higher in your trees. Gives great shadowing.
At 20ft, it does a good job.


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

LED spotlights maybe?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

http://johnnyspage.com/images/Picture%201264.jpg
http://johnnyspage.com/images/Picture%201269.jpg









Blue LED spotlights.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

You can wrap aluminum foil around your floodlights and then poke a few holes in the foil to let the desired amount of light out.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

C-9 Christmas lights?

Or C-7's, or the strings of all blue that you can get at places like Target. You have the option of stringing them out in a line, or leaving them in a coil in one place for more concentrated light, or some combination of both.

Example:








Not the most artful use of light, but it gets the idea across, anyway.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hoist them higher in your trees. Gives great shadowing.
> At 20ft, it does a good job.


I used this idea in my cememtery this year.
I have 3 spots on the back of my cemetery gate which are pointed in 3 different angles.
It gives it more of a unified glow and it looks pretty creepy!
.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Walmart sells colored fluorescent lights 60w. I bought a blue one. It looks really cool..and does give off that glow look. You can diffuse the light as well with some frosted glass/plastic. Just make a waterproof spotlight to fit it.


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I love using the flood lights thing, but more as and inside option as its more of a control situation. As for outside lighting as we all know it more or less just lights and area. I will try these options in the next couple of days to see how it works out.
Many thanks!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW, Johnny and Tom, nice looking work guys!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I used 4' shop lights with black light tubes in my cemetary last year. (after I determined all the incandescent black lights were junk). I have to add more lighting this year. Do the blue spots give a better look and can you get them anywhere? I don't want total illumination either.

All my trees are behind the display. Are ya'll just setting up tripods in front and painting them black in this situation? I had everything on the ground pointed up at an angle last year.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I had made LED spots and floods in blue (and the reg. colors, plus IR and UV) that are outdoor safe.
You can dim them too.
Check them out here: www.minionsweb.com/osStore

Crap, I just remembered - I am already of of blue floods, only spots ( a few!) left, but I have green (I like better myself) in both.

Anyhow, take a look, it may interest you.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I just purchased blue and green flood lights from minions web and would highly recommend these bulbs. They are excellent! See my review here.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Paranormal Media said:


> BTW, Johnny and Tom, nice looking work guys!


My thoughts exactly! Great job guys.


----------

